
Ask HN: What did you do with your PhD in Math? - mcrwfrd
I earned a bachelor&#x27;s in Math at a well-known Canadian school and after a few years working as a software developer, I&#x27;m finding I miss doing math on a daily basis. I&#x27;m considering going back for grad school in Math purely out of interest, not for some increase in hireability or earning potential.<p>On that note, if you got a PhD in Math at some point, I&#x27;m curious to hear about what you did afterwards. I hear a career in academia is getting harder and harder these days. If you have a PhD in Math, where do you work today?
======
moxd
I didn't do a PhD, I was accepted to one though, but I turned it down last
minute. If you plan to go back to the industry after, it can be at very least
a waste of time.

Don't do a PhD 'for the fun', it's not.

